# WOC: Does anyone own MUFE's Yellow 2?



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 20, 2010)

and not had luck with it? It seems to be chalky for me, and doesnt have very long lasting power. Anyone else experience this? Because all the reviews I've seen are positive.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not crazy about it at all. Very chalky, and I have better payoff and staying power with a matte yellow I got from Beauties Factory. I prefer Ben Nye's Sun Yellow over both of tem, but it's not matte.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 22, 2010)

okay Im glad Im not the only one, I just bought mac's chrome yellow I hope I'm happier with it!


----------



## CeCe88 (Sep 4, 2010)

i have the MUFE#2 eyeshadow and the way i make it BRIGHT is to use a white base underneath and i pat the eyeshadow on. it doesn't look powdery or chalky


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanted it badly, but when I played around with the tester it came across as obnoxiously chalky.

I've had to do a white base under any sort of matte yellow to make it pop.  Definitely one of the more difficult mediums to work with.. despite it being gorgeous.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe88* 

 
_i have the MUFE#2 eyeshadow and the way i make it BRIGHT is to use a white base underneath and i pat the eyeshadow on. it doesn't look powdery or chalky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do that... and it's still doesn't make it worth it, to me. To be fair, it does help though.  

I just feel like, if I have to do a bunch of extra shit to make it work... it really doesn't work and isn't worth the pricetag...I'm just sayin'.

I have a shadow w/ identical color that I paid 1.50 for that works better.

Luckily, I didn't get #2 retail so it wasn't that much of a loss.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't have MUFE 2, but I do have Chrome Yellow.  I guess I cheat a bit by putting it over Corn shade stick which has long since been discontinued.  If I really want it to pop, I put a color much like Crystalled Yellow Glitter over it.  There's a photo on my blog that's a yellow and green look that's from April if you want to take a look.


----------

